# House at the river



## aphonopelma1313 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nothing special, but a huge house with a lot of decay:

1

The door... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Wallpaper... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Floor, brake away... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

The bed... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Everything is collapsing... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Dungeon... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

See through... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 23, 2014)

Lots of decay there. Love the last shot a lot. Nice find


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing special? The tunnel is pretty special in my view!


----------



## brickworx (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, must agree that tunnel is way cool......nice find


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2014)

I wonder what happened in the dungeon! Nice find


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh wow - that tunnel is amazing. Did you get any more pictures of it? 

How much of the tunnel did you explore?


----------



## decker (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeh diggin the tunnel there..


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 2, 2015)

The tunnel was the basement or cellar of the house. It was not a long one. Only a few rooms on one side, that's all... Many thx for all the reactions...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah the basement looks ace, real dungeony! 
R u sure there wernt any chained up bodies in there!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm sure... &#55357;&#56832;


----------

